# Good cube lube??



## 20four7n (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi 
I'm in Australia and there is no way to buy silicone spray... (there is WD-40 which destroys your cube) I used Vaseline, but it made my cube cube slow, and gunky, like if there was slime under my pieces ( I only used a thin amount) 

So... 
I was wondering what are some good cube lubes that I can buy online???? 

(extra info)
I'm using the Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Bapao (Sep 9, 2011)

You can get 30,000 to 50,000wt silicone oil from your local R/C hobby store. Works well on most cubes. Do a forum search for "lube" and you'll finds tons of resources.

Posting this type of question without searching first will generally get you a spanking btw...


----------



## Goosly (Sep 9, 2011)

Just buy Silicone Shock Oil from Ebay. It rocks.


----------



## 20four7n (Sep 9, 2011)

Bapao said:


> You can get 30,000 to 50,000wt silicone oil from your local R/C hobby store. Works well on most cubes. Do a forum search for "lube" and you'll finds tons of resources.
> 
> Posting this type of question without searching first will generally get you a spanking btw...


 
maybe i didn't make my self clear lol. I can't buy any lube from "hobby" or "toy" shops cos' shops near my house don't sell silicone spray.
And i was looking for a link to a lube or a specific brand of lube....


----------



## Goosly (Sep 9, 2011)

This shock oil is what I bought. I use it on my ZhanChi, Guhong, LanLan 2x2, ShengShou 4x4 and 5x5, mf8 megaminx... They're all great!


----------



## Bapao (Sep 9, 2011)

Then just look up an Australian hobby shop with online sales? I could do it for you but I assume you know how google works  There are tons of brands, so just choose one that has an oil with a viscosity of 30,000 to 50,000wt ..."lol" to you too good sir...:tu


----------



## Stefan (Sep 9, 2011)

20four7n said:


> I can't buy any lube from "hobby" or "toy" shops cos' shops near my house don't sell silicone spray.



That makes no sense. You're acting as if all lubes were silicone sprays (and Bapao had explicitly recommended oil).


----------



## 20four7n (Sep 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> That makes no sense. You're acting as if all lubes were silicone sprays (and Bapao had explicitly recommended oil).


 
He recommended oil after my post, which means that I didn't get a chance to see what he wrote until now. Also, I'm a beginner and i haven't been cubing for very long at all, so I wouldn't know what lubes there are and what to use/ not use.



Goosly said:


> This shock oil is what I bought. I use it on my ZhanChi, Guhong, LanLan 2x2, ShengShou 4x4 and 5x5, mf8 megaminx... They're all great!


 Thanks for the clear response and help. I'm going to get it now.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 9, 2011)

20four7n said:


> He recommended oil after my post, which means that I didn't get a chance to see what he wrote until now.


 No need to lie.

It's clearly there, in which you quoted Bapao saying _oil._






20four7n said:


> Bapao said:
> 
> 
> > You can get 30,000 to 50,000wt *silicone oil* from your local R/C hobby store.
> ...


----------



## Godmil (Sep 9, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> No need to lie.
> 
> It's clearly there, in which you quoted Bapao saying _oil._


 
Easy there, he's new and didn't know the difference, that's not a crime.
But yeah, I'd recommend an oil like Shock Oil or Diff Oil - one of the problems with sprays is they almost always have stuff in them that you really don't want to cover your good cube in. Much safer with a liquid lube. Also Maru Lube is very good (pretty cheap from Lightake)


----------



## 20four7n (Sep 9, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Easy there, he's new and didn't know the difference, that's not a crime.
> But yeah, I'd recommend an oil like Shock Oil or Diff Oil - one of the problems with sprays is they almost always have stuff in them that you really don't want to cover your good cube in. Much safer with a liquid lube. Also Maru Lube is very good (pretty cheap from Lightake)


Thanks for a great response, I didn't know the difference.... Thanks for helping me lol.


----------



## Goosly (Sep 9, 2011)

If you're getting the shock oil from my link: be careful with it. One or two small drops of shock oil for a 3x3 is enough. Just get an edge out, put a drop on the center piece, put the edge in and do some sexy moves to spread out the oil. Hope you'll like it


----------



## Bapao (Sep 12, 2011)

20four7n said:


> He recommended oil after my post, which means that I didn't get a chance to see what he wrote until now. Also, I'm a beginner and i haven't been cubing for very long at all, so I wouldn't know what lubes there are and what to use/ not use.



Without trying to sound mean; that's why there's a search function. If you post this type of generic question, then you're likely to get very few responses. Why? Because it's all been said before. People are getting tired of answering the same questions over and over. If you use the search function on the other hand, you'll find threads where people actually discussed this topic to death when it was still worth posting a thread about...

I realize and respect the fact that you're new to the game, but you were actually asked if you had searched the forums before posting this thread. If you didn't see that prompt, then you obviously didn't take the time to read. So why should we take the time to answer? Just saying...

No hard feelings right bruv? Sorry if I sounded arrogant and unwilling to help in my previous posts. Just get yourself some silicone oil and you'll be fine .


----------



## AsianCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

Just go to Bunnings, thats where I got mine.
Ask the person where the WD-40 section is and then there should be an orange-yellow can of Silicone Spray lubricant.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 12, 2011)

There's always Lubix, which can be found here. Although, some say it is overpriced and is the same thing as diff oil I happen to like it.


----------



## ARyder (Sep 13, 2011)

20four7n said:


> Hi
> I'm in Australia and there is no way to buy silicone spray... (there is WD-40 which destroys your cube) I used Vaseline, but it made my cube cube slow, and gunky, like if there was slime under my pieces ( I only used a thin amount)
> 
> So...
> ...



Australia's largest hobby store Hobbyco sell's pure silicone oil, a.k.a "shock or diff oil", and there are many other Aus. stores selling it BUT which viscosity ("thickness") should you buy - this is the question.

Many threads around here talk about 50,000*wt* BUT a WARNING that is NOT 50,000*cps*. Hobbyo's product is in "cps" units.

Then again many threads talk about "30wt" shock oil which is much thinner than any diff oil - so there is no clear cut answer for which viscosity to get. 

I personally prefer shock oil, diff oil is too thick for my liking. I have 45wt from my local hobby store and I'm pretty happy with that ($5.50).

2. You won't be able to buy sprays over the Internet because they usually use the propellant LPG (BBQ gas) but do you have any car accessory shops near by? 

My local SuperCheap (more like SuperExpen$ive) has CRC 808 Silicone Spray (I would not get CRC Heavy Duty Silicone - their tech sheet says it is NOT plastic safe!)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 13, 2011)

Just for reference, if you need it, since it looks like you aren't using the Search Bar:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30890-High-Viscosity-Differential-Oil-Thread


----------



## ARyder (Sep 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Just for reference, if you need it, since it looks like you aren't using the Search Bar:
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?30890-High-Viscosity-Differential-Oil-Thread



I'm seeing a lot of replies along the lines of:
"Leik dude you're wasting threads, there was one on this topic already back in 2009 and it's only got 483 posts, didn't you read it?" Ahm, well, no.

And if you search for hours like I have you find many contradictions.

Pure Silicone Oil - but at what viscosity 30wt or 50000wt? Is it runny like water, like snow or melting cheese? Does it really matter?

Others threads talk of "CRC" but which "CRC"? 
CRC 808, Heavy Duty Silicone, Food Grade, Electrical, Hair Conditioner Silicone or silicone for implants?

CRC say their Heavy Duty Silicone is NOT safe on plastic! And interestingly CRC 808 has more silicone in it than the so called "Heavy Duty". So this is confusing isn't it? 

Has anyone tried CRC Food Grade Silicone (no it is not for cooking, it's for using on machines near food production) so it is not toxic, probably OK on plastic (?) but is it good for speed cubing?

Others say - "just walk into Walmart and buy Jig-a-Melt-Your-Cube-loo" really? Well we have no Walmart or Jig-a-loo in Australia, so now what?

Buy over the web? But you cannot just ship explosive cans of Jig-a-Toxin spray without people asking questions. I tried Amazon for silicone oil and they wouldn't even ship that here.

Can we please get answers on these questions and update the WIKI. 
- Is it 30wt, 50000wt Pure Silicone Oil or doesn't it really matter?
- Exactly which CRC product? 
- where can non-USA and non-Canada readers purchase these goods from.

Many thanks.


----------



## Godmil (Sep 13, 2011)

http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Lubricant-174
If you really want a spray, the orange can there is D-39 which the Chinese cubers swear by.
But if I were you I'd just buy the little bottle with the colourful label, which is Maru Lube, it's a really runny lube, you just put a couple of drops in the cube and you're fine.
Shock oil in the <50wt range is similar to Maru Lube, very runny.
50000wt diff oil is similar to Lubix (it's really thick and you just put a tiny dab on the side of one edge and work it in.
They're all fine, but have slightly different feels, some people prefer one to the other, but it's really minimal and doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## crocuber (Sep 13, 2011)

Godmil said:


> http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Lubricant-174
> If you really want a spray, the orange can there is D-39 which the Chinese cubers swear by.
> But if I were you I'd just buy the little bottle with the colourful label, which is Maru Lube, it's a really runny lube, you just put a couple of drops in the cube and you're fine.
> Shock oil in the <50wt range is similar to Maru Lube, very runny.
> ...



Do you know what is the difference between 10 000wt,20 000wt, 30 000wt and 50 000wt? Thanks.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 13, 2011)

crocuber said:


> Do you know what is the difference between 10 000wt,20 000wt, 30 000wt and 50 000wt? Thanks.



The viscosity. 10,000 being more like syrup and 50,000 more like liquid soap. You're best bet is anywhere between 30 and 50k. Someone posted that Lubix is 45k...Not sure about that one though. The hype!

I use 30k, which is more or less the feel I got from Lubix.


----------



## ARyder (Sep 14, 2011)

Godmil said:


> http://lightake.com/products.do/category.Wholesale_Lubricant-174
> If you really want a spray, the orange can there is D-39 which the Chinese cubers swear by.
> But if I were you I'd just buy the little bottle with the colourful label, which is Maru Lube, it's a really runny lube, you just put a couple of drops in the cube and you're fine.
> Shock oil in the <50wt range is similar to Maru Lube, very runny.
> ...


 
Hey thanks, this reply really clarifies all that searching and researching I've been doing.

I had fallen into the trap if thinking "find the best (one and only) way" but there is no one and only way, many ways work, even oil at each end of the viscosity scale (but applied differently) - makes sense now.

Cheers.

PS. Do I need special permission to update the WIKI/Lubrication - which is ok but since Ima-n00b I reckon I can tweak a couple of points that'll make it a bit clearer for other n00bs.


----------



## ARyder (Sep 14, 2011)

Bapao said:


> The viscosity. 10,000 being more like syrup and 50,000 more like liquid soap. You're best bet is anywhere between 30 and 50k. Someone posted that Lubix is 45k...Not sure about that one though. The hype!
> 
> I use 30k, which is more or less the feel I got from Lubix.


 
Cool thanks.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 14, 2011)

ARyder said:


> - Is it 30wt, 50000wt Pure Silicone Oil or doesn't it really matter?


 
Did you not read the thread I posted?
50,000 wt Pure Silicone Oil is generally considered better, but 30,000 wt is a good substitute if you can't find it.
Obviously people will still have their preferences and such.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 15, 2011)

use google to find crc


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 16, 2011)

i found 100,000 wt silicone.... anyone try that?


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 16, 2011)

bubba loo


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> i found 100,000 wt silicone.... anyone try that?


 
ya message me


----------



## lordchriszhou (Oct 3, 2011)

You can get CRC Silicone Spray from auto shops like Autobarn, there's one not too far away from the city...


----------

